# Trading the Nikkei



## Finance (5 February 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has done a live Nikkei trading course. One of the guys at Tricom is doing one and I want to know if anyone has done it before. He trades live in front of you and teaches you how.


----------



## chops_a_must (28 February 2007)

I'm wondering if there are any funds listed on the ASX that invest solely in Nikkei stocks? As they look relatively safer at the moment.


----------

